
Look before you paste from website to terminal - grej
https://lifepluslinux.blogspot.com/2017/01/look-before-you-paste-from-website-to.html?m=1
======
LordWinstanley
Scary stuff!

But, what I can't work out is how he's embedded the RETURN into the hidden
code?

Usually when I paste a command into my terminal, it sits there waiting for me
to hit RETURN, before it executes. And, if I copy his 'nasty code' from the
terminal after it executes and paste it in again, it sits there waiting for me
to hit RETURN. So how does he make it simulate hitting the RETURN key, the
first time?

------
DrScump
This is why I paste to a plain-text editor first.

